# Servicetechniker mit SPS-Kenntnissen gesucht



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (30 März 2008)

Danke an alle, die sich gemeldet haben:

Nun sind wir kompletto.......


----------



## gravieren (30 März 2008)

Hi

Sorry für die offene Anfrage:



> und Ihrer Gehaltsvorstellung an unsere Personalabteilung


Gibt es da eine Verhandelungsbasis ?
( Grundgehalt  für Elektrotechniker)


Betriebsrat vorhanden ?


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (30 März 2008)

Betriebsrat haben wir keinen, da 45 (oder so) Leut recht überschaubar sind.  Und bei Problem kannst mit dem Vertrauensmann in der Firma reden, der dann alles weitere veranlasst. Er hat auch gute Kontakte zum Mutterunternehmen.... Oder aber, du gehst direkt zum Chefe oder zu der Person, die dich annervt. So mache ich das immer.

Geld bekommt der mehr, wer mehr kann und/oder besser verhandelt


----------



## Simaticfuzzy (30 März 2008)

Hallo,

ist man als erfahrener Servicemann mit 43 schon zu alt ?
Sie suchen jemanden im Raum Nürnberg, wie hoch ist das Reiseaufkommen (mehrtägige Einsätze mit Übernachtung) ?

Gruß
P.B.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (31 März 2008)

zu 1.: nein
zu 2.: keine Ahnung, ruf halt mal an


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (14 April 2008)

*aus neuem Anlass......*

... oder darum, dass einer meiner Kollegen aufsteigen möchte:

die Verbindung Köln bis Aachen  bis  hoch zu Münster, sprich fast ganz NRW sucht ebenfalls einen Servicetechniker für meine Firma.....


----------



## Uwe Schröder (14 April 2008)

*Trotz dem Danke!*

Hallo!

Hatte mich beworben und wenn es auch für mich nicht
geklappt hat, fand ich alles sehr gut.
So was solides findet man selten!

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## himbeergeist (15 April 2008)

Uwe Schröder schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hatte mich beworben und wenn es auch für mich nicht
> geklappt hat, fand ich alles sehr gut.
> ...


 
Sag mal Uwe, M&B ist wohl nix? 

Frank


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (15 April 2008)

Was ist M&B ??


----------



## himbeergeist (15 April 2008)

Ich denke die Arbeitsstelle von Uwe. Nein nicht Mercedes Benz  .

Frank


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (16 April 2008)

.. ich wollte schon ne Bestellung aufgeben mit Hoffnung auf dicke Prozente...


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (12 Mai 2008)

Allen, die sich meldeten, besten Dank.

Wir sind nun wieder vollzählig.


----------

